

iOS 4.3 Not Providing Nitro Engine To Web Apps Launched Full Screen? - jakewalker
http://gigaom.com/2011/03/15/report-apple-sandbags-home-screen-web-apps/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%3A+Tech%29

======
miniatureape
The article itself is basically a wrapper around a Hacker News post where this
was previously discussed. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2317804>

~~~
jakewalker
Sorry; missed this yesterday.

------
KrisJordan
When a public component uses one JavaScript engine over another it is probably
not a bug or an oversight. My guess is it is an internal dependency and
scheduling issue at Apple. The team behind UIWebView is probably downstream
from the Safari/Nitro team and they didn't get the new bits in time to ship
with 4.3. Full screen mode may well depend on UIWebView and not the Safari app
components.

------
cstuder
Previously discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2317804>

------
ddagradi
Since it's not present in UIWebViews either, sounds like a bug that it's only
available to Safari, rather than a grand conspiracy theory. UIWebViews are
pretty important to a lot of native app development.

------
jakewalker
If this is anything more than a bug, it's really troubling. There is really no
possible justification for not allowing full screen web apps to have access to
the Nitro engine.

------
b0sk
Or maybe yet another case of Apple doing it because "they can"?

I noticed that people have tweeted this to Gruber but he hasn't mentioned it
in his blog yet.

------
MatthewPhillips
I do believe it's a timing/team issue but what a bad decision. Why in the
world is Safari and UIWebView using different code bases?

